# Space Travel



## ChicagoUrbanlife (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone here been to space? I visited the MIR space station on a scientific trip back in 1997. 

MIR








Apollo 11








Anyone here been to space?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Seriusly? That's awesome! Personly no, but I would like to some day, but not before there's proper facilities and more safe ways of leaving the atmophere


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow! I'm quite sure u did a very special job, I think nobody here has ever been there. Are you an astronaut? Did you make the pics by yourself? Show us more pics...

Or are you joking?


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Of course it's not so easy to get there but if you've got 20 million bucks you can go to the ISS as a space tourist or you're an astronaut, so you could do it any way but I guess that you're joking indeed, I know many american and russian astronauts and the all science expeditions to the MIR Space Station, so if you can tell us your real name and the name of expedition you took part under program Mir-Shuttle it can be any confirmation of your words on flight into space but more convincing proofs are necessary for us


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

haha, he's joking.... considering his birthdate, astronauts are usually older when they go to space.

anyway, I would definetly love to go to space.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Does abducted by a UFO count?


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

ChicagoUrbanlife said:


> Anyone here been to space? I visited the MIR space station on a scientific trip back in 1997.


*<<<<<<<--- Yes, I am in the space right now......heheheheheheheheh*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Does abducted by a UFO count?


Does abducted by a UFO count?


----------



## Neil Armstong (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been on two very important space missions: Mercury 5 back in the 1960's, and Apollo 11, which sent me and Buzz Aldrin to the moon.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh well tell us more of your lies


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

ATM? Nope.

In my lifetime? yep.

Hopefully I'll be able to catch a ride with Virgin Galactic in the 2009-2010 timeframe...


----------

